

Ask HN - why are there so many planes in the air today? - lifeisstillgood

Ok, this is a satisfy my intellectual idle curiosity, but the UK has had a lot of rain this week, and today has been hot and sunny in the south east - and everytime I look up there are half a dozen or more contrails - new, fresh darts heading to the USA.<p>Am I just seeing more contrails because the weather is amenable?  Am I seeing further because it's a nice clear day, are Saturdays busier in the air?<p>It's not really standard HN material but I am curious, and I don't really have a way to tackle the problem beyond the guesswork above - and "some combination of them all" is a bit naff as an answer
======
pizza
A couple things that might affect air plane concentration are day of the week,
time of the year, proximity to an airport, etc. You might not also see planes
above clouds?

------
livestyle
Google "What in the world are they Spraying"

------
livestyle
Geo-Engineering

~~~
lifeisstillgood
Isn't that supposed to cool the planet. The other way round is called err,
normal ?

~~~
livestyle
Not always ..look into it

